# Does anyone know?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What kind of light? Indoor? Outdoor? Residential? Commercial? By proximity detector do you mean proximity detector, or a traditional motion sensor?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been solicited to change out older incandescent fixtures in a large apt complex Eric. They are all on a timer now. I've been asked to find LED fixtures _(mainly inside hallways, laundry rooms, & mutual areas)_ that have proximity detection feature built in, vs. a fish job in multiple locations to provide said function _(there are no switches, just the timer)_

I'm familiar with MD sconces>










But would like to know if any similar ceiling mount fixtures exist in led?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe these would do the trick?











~CS~


----------

